# Want to know about Kyokushin



## DBZ (Aug 27, 2010)

A friend of mine who knows I love martial arts asked me today if I know of any kyokushin schools in ohio. he lives around columbus but is willing to drive if need be. I train in TKD and have spent a few years in other styles but being in the Army have only been able to keep training in TKD. His question is were is a school, my question is what is Kyokushin like. I googled it and read some, but i would love for somebody who trains in kyokushin to give there 2 cents   

                                          Thankyou


----------



## David43515 (Aug 28, 2010)

They emphasize hard contact with lots of sparring. Most of thier tournaments allow kicking to the head but no punches to the face. They require breaking between sparring events (semifinals, finals, etc) so that if two fighters are tied thier breaking can break the tie. They`re tough. Try asking at www.kyokushin4life.com too.

I`m originally from the Toledo area. What part of Ohio are you in? I may be able to ask around for you.


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 28, 2010)

There is a Kyokushinkai school on 455 s.westgate ave. in Columbus.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 28, 2010)

Thankyou, I looked at Kyokushin4life.com and found the same school. I told him to check it out. I might to if I can, We both live north of columbus but I am in the army so I travel alot.


----------



## pmosiun1 (Aug 28, 2010)

DBZ said:


> A friend of mine who knows I love martial arts asked me today if I know of any kyokushin schools in ohio. he lives around columbus but is willing to drive if need be. I train in TKD and have spent a few years in other styles but being in the Army have only been able to keep training in TKD. His question is were is a school, my question is what is Kyokushin like. I googled it and read some, but i would love for somebody who trains in kyokushin to give there 2 cents
> 
> Thankyou



Fight Quest.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 28, 2010)

DBZ said:


> A friend of mine who knows I love martial arts asked me today if I know of any kyokushin schools in ohio. he lives around columbus but is willing to drive if need be. I train in TKD and have spent a few years in other styles but being in the Army have only been able to keep training in TKD. His question is were is a school, *my question is what is Kyokushin like.* I googled it and read some, but i would love for somebody who trains in kyokushin to give there 2 cents
> 
> Thankyou


As a spectator at a few tournaments, all I saw was toe to toe with heavy body contact, no head shots, and no blocks.


----------



## rlp271 (Aug 30, 2010)

I just started Kyokushin a month ago, but I have competed under knockdown rules before.  It looks like there isn't a lot of blocking, but they're mostly small movements with the elbows, and head contact doesn't happen very often, but when it does, it's often a knockout quality kick.  You'd have to look at high levels to see a lot of Sabaki movement.  I'd suggest youtube-ing Ryu Narushima or Kenji Midori.


----------



## David43515 (Aug 30, 2010)

You might also want to look at Ashihara Karate. It`s an off-shoot from Kyokushinkai. They focus more on use for self defense than tournament fighting so you wind up focusing alot more on Sabaki movement.


----------

